# Confused - need help with husband



## love him (Oct 23, 2011)

so it has been a full 2 weeks since he said he did not love me.

I agreed to move out.

He is being affectionateish.

Started my new job yesterday, and was happy about it, my husband said that I looked more happy than I had been in months.

Told him about my pland to treat myself in the salon and join a gym, the things I used to do.

He said it was good to see me happy, but he looked a bit sad,or maybe tired.... again he sat with me on the sofa and not in his usual chair.

We went to bed and he held until we fell asleep, this morning he is clearing out my desk, as I have said he can have it???? so confused.

If you read my other post's you can see we have had a rough year and he has/had depression.

I still love him and want to make this marriage good again but he keeps sending mixed signals, what are you'r thoughts on his reactions?


----------

